# Great soundtracks with exposed solo cello



## Markus S (May 29, 2014)

Hi there,

I'm looking for soundtracks that feature a nice and upfront solo cello. I have a few featuring the violin, like The Village, Schindler's List or The Assassination of Jesse James (by the coward etc etc), but none for cello. Can anyone suggest a great listen?

Thanks a lot,

Markus.


----------



## Vin (May 29, 2014)




----------



## wesbender (May 29, 2014)

Check out JW's 'Seven Years In Tibet'.

Haven't listened to it in ages, so I can't really remember how prevalent the solo cello was throughout the score, but I believe Yo-Yo Ma was the featured soloist, and the main theme at least has some lovely parts.


----------



## Christof (May 29, 2014)

John Williams/Yo Yo Ma Seven Years in Tibet.


----------



## VSTBuzz (May 29, 2014)

Don't forget "The Fountain" soundtrack by Clint Mansell - I'm nearly sure there was a lot of cello in that, although I haven't heard it in a long time now


----------



## synapse21 (May 29, 2014)

John Williams / Yo-Yo Ma's *"Memoirs of a Geisha"* is another:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1J5wT9HnIho&list=PLBFB48A949853B40D (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1J5wT9H ... 949853B40D)


----------



## Markus S (May 29, 2014)

Thanks a lot, guys, these are all great suggestions. Listening right now.


----------



## Marius Masalar (May 29, 2014)

There's also JNH's The Happening:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFF6k8OAfPo&list=PLEB5101683DF8D4C9&feature=share (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFF6k8OA ... ture=share)

Not the most thrilling, but a nice performance and decent score to a less than decent film.


----------



## gsilbers (May 29, 2014)

the series fringe comes to mind.


----------



## dinerdog (May 29, 2014)

Of course there's "The Soloist" with Jamie Foxx, music by Dario Marianelli:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/soloi ... d311967366

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0821642/?ref_=ttfc_fc_tt

-S-


----------



## AlexandreSafi (May 29, 2014)

Right now, i'm all about this mood:

I'm going to go and take all the composers off the top of my head a fair spotlight:

2007 - Dario Marianelli - Atonement: Elegy For Dunkirk [Dat score!!!....]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVuRWdu_Ifg
2008 - Joe Hisaishi: Departures (Main Theme) [Your best bet]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiyFeT0Tpkk
Variation of it:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdhjHAGFQH8
2011 - Gigang Chen - The Flowers of War (mesmerizing & totally overlooked score, check out the rest of it...):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdsgAo_iEas

Hans Zimmer:
2005 - Pirates 2 - Jack Sparrow Suite [The Lesson in great drunk-comedy playing] 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pd8HAy9WAYs
2008 - The Dark Knight (Joker's one-or-two note Theme, great scary playing, and no... not a joke):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6wrZ6P6-wU
2012 - The Dark Knight Rises (Some great medium-close not really solo & close solo playing on "Thin Ice, Rise & Selina Kyle's Theme") 
2013 - 12 Years A Slave (Solomon Northup's boldly simple & Brave Theme):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJ0FQovU0Ws

Michael Giacchino: 
2008 - LOST (Season 4) - Landing Party [Just the short bit at the end, always gets me, like a Lord Of the Rings type of ending]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yxxuYUWsTXU
2010 - LOST (The Final Season) - (Moving On) [Too good for TV, such a talented composer and such a good composition]:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5wOHIi7xCU


And these 2 is just for cheating on your idea:
1986 - Ennio Morricone [Yo-Yo-Ma] The Mission (Gabriel's Oboe & The Falls) [Careful, you'll simply die, one of his most beautiful woman of a score]:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XISBJ-MJ0HI
1998 - Ennio Morricone - The Legend of 1900 - Playing Love [Madly inspired & crafted, i wish it were mine...] :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzwwijq3V6Q

Oh & finally:
John Williams - A.I. Stored Memories & Monica's Theme [4.20min bit] (To me, one of JW's greatest pieces & greatest scores)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOhnb7VI6jM

All FANTASTIC scores...
And...
Thanks for the thread Markus, you have no idea how much it's really coming in handy & self-therapeutic to me...


----------



## Markus S (May 30, 2014)

Awesome, thanks a lot for all the suggestions! ..like this Elegy for Dunkirk, beautiful.


----------



## Hannesdm (May 30, 2014)

I love The Impossible soundtrack by Fernando Velazquez.

Great string (and solo cello) performance!


----------



## Ian Dorsch (May 30, 2014)

Not a soundtrack, exactly, but the Yo Yo Ma Plays Morricone album is pretty fantastic.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jSotUeV0WI


----------



## Neifion (May 30, 2014)

Austin Wintory ft. Tina Guo: Journey

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLfj3pAlrs4


----------

